
Tesla erupts in chaos after senior executives leave and Elon Musk tokes up - ilamont
http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-hy-tesla-executives-quit-20180907-story.html
======
ghouse
> The turmoil at Tesla Inc. reached a fever pitch Friday The byline is 7:15
> AM.

Curious that turmoil reached a fever pitch at the office before the work day
began.

Meanwhile, Ford is recalling 2 million F-150 for fire risk.

